
The Year of Merging for the Vertical, Horizontal and Conglomerate - mnpg
https://www.mnpg.co/the-year-of-merging-for-the-vertical-horizontal-conglomerate/
======
sudouser
best example of bitcoin buzzwords to fill an article

